# Making Jeepers Creepers Creeper Wings



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Awesome!!! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, those wings look absolutely amazing and just like the movie!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice instructions, I have been looking for some wings to go on my demon and will definitely be using a few of your steps. Great job on your whole prop, I looks GREAT!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

All I see is a message that says "update your account to enable 3rd party hosting


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> All I see is a message that says "update your account to enable 3rd party hosting


Me too. I've gotten this on several forums the past couple of days. Some stupid chit Photobucket has come up with to force people to create an account?


----------



## misskitty1222 (Sep 30, 2013)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> All I see is a message that says "update your account to enable 3rd party hosting


So glad I'm not the only one! I was getting so frustrated with that! And, I thought it was just me, bc I hadn't seen anyone else respond saying they couldn't see it! I had a photo bucket account, but like most of those useless things, I have long forgotten the user name and password! Ugh! Does anyone know how to get around this, or what to do to be able to see pics? I clicked on the pic, but nothing happens.


----------

